# Speckled Trout



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Caught this 19 inch speck on frozen shrimp after using all the live shrimp on small whiting. You never know.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang nice job!!! Fatty right there!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice one ! & on frozen shrimp !


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice catch, those spec's are beautiful aren't they!


----------



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

Beautiful fish


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice trout surprise


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow that's great. Curious..what beach?


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

*Bon Secour*

I fish in front of our house on the Bon Secour Wildlife Perserve. We have a home in the Martinique on the Gulf neighborhood.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

It's beautiful. Gotta love it!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

She's a beauty


----------

